
Ask HN: How to deal with burning through capital? - personjerry
I&#x27;ve saved up for a while working at a big tech company and now I&#x27;m burning through my savings working on my own startup. Any time I have expenditures I feel awful, especially spending large amounts of money, but I also know these are necessary.<p>I think fundamentally I don&#x27;t have a good perspective about money. How should I wrap my mind around this financial situation so that I can stop hesitating on spending?
======
markoa
It sounds like you don’t have a total budget for your startup, broken down
into target spending per month and a deadline when you expect to either get
even, raise an investment or quit. Maybe start with that? By having a plan you
prevent constantly questioning what to do and leave more energy for creative
work.

